# Hindi: May the fires of your love keep you happy and secure



## sryan2013

I’m the maid of honor in an Indian wedding and I am giving the closing blessing in Hindi.  I’ve already had help with the literal (phoentic) translation, but I would really like someone to physically translate the text so I can print the characters and frame it as a wedding gift.Below is what I need translated:*May the fires of your love keep you happy and secure; 
May the strength of your love keep you safe from all harm. 
May the light of your love guide your path together. 
May the joy of your love keep you happy forever.*(Phoentic translation - what I’ll be speaking)
Tumhare pyaar ki garmi tumhe hamesha khush aur mehfuz rakhe
Tumhare pyaar ki takat tum dono ko surakshit rakhe
Tum dono ka pyaar tumhara margdarshak bana rahe
Tumhara pyaar tum duno ko hamesha khush rakhe

*And here is what I want to confirm - is this right?*
अपने प्यार की आग तुम खुश और सुरक्षित रख सकते हैं; 
अपने प्यार की ताकत आप सभी नुकसान से सुरक्षित रख सकते हैं। 
अपने प्यार गाइड के प्रकाश को एक साथ अपने पथ हो सकता है। 
अपने प्यार की खुशी तुम खुश हमेशा के लिए रख सकते हैं। 

Thank you!​


----------



## marrish

It would certainly have been better if any of the Hindi speakers had shown up to offer assistance. Nevertheless, here is my humble attempt. 

*1)

May the fires of your love keep you happy and secure; 
*tumhaare pyaar kii lau tumheN sukhii aur nishchiNt rakhe
*
May the strength of your love keep you safe from all harm. 
*tumhaare pyaar kii shakti tumheN kisii bhii haani se duur rakhe
*
May the light of your love guide your path together. 
*tumhaare pyaar kii jyoti tum donoN ke maarg ko raushan kare
*
May the joy of your love keep you happy forever. 
*tumhaare pyaar kaa aanand donoN ko sadaa sukhii rakhe.


*2)

*प्रेमज्वाला दोनों को सुखी रखे, निश्चिंत रखे
प्रेमशक्ति दोनों को, हानियों से बचाए रखे 
प्रेमज्योति दोनों को, एक-सँग राह पर लगाए रखे 
प्रेमानंद दोनों को, सदा ही सुखी, सफल रखे


*prem-jvaalaa donoN ko sukhii rakhe, nishchiNt rakhe
prem-shakti donoN ko, haaniyoN se bachaa'e rakhe
prem-jyoti donoN ko, ek-saNg raah par lagaa'e rakhe 
prem-aanand donoN ko, sadaa hii sukhii, saphal rakhe
*​


----------



## Wolverine9

^ I think the OP just wanted confirmation whether the Devanagari part matches the Roman transliteration.


----------



## Wolverine9

sryan2013 said:


> I’m the maid of honor in an Indian wedding and I am giving the closing blessing in Hindi.  I’ve already had help with the literal (phoentic) translation, but I would really like someone to physically translate the text so I can print the characters and frame it as a wedding gift.Below is what I need translated:*May the fires of your love keep you happy and secure;
> May the strength of your love keep you safe from all harm.
> May the light of your love guide your path together.
> May the joy of your love keep you happy forever.*(Phoentic translation - what I’ll be speaking)
> Tumhare pyaar ki garmi tumhe hamesha khush aur mehfuz rakhe
> Tumhare pyaar ki takat tum dono ko surakshit rakhe
> Tum dono ka pyaar tumhara margdarshak bana rahe
> Tumhara pyaar tum duno ko hamesha khush rakhe
> 
> *And here is what I want to confirm - is this right?*
> अपने प्यार की आग तुम खुश और सुरक्षित रख सकते हैं;
> अपने प्यार की ताकत आप सभी नुकसान से सुरक्षित रख सकते हैं।
> अपने प्यार गाइड के प्रकाश को एक साथ अपने पथ हो सकता है।
> अपने प्यार की खुशी तुम खुश हमेशा के लिए रख सकते हैं।
> 
> Thank you!​



There are some discrepancies between the Hindi and Roman transliterations.  I've taken the liberty to make a few substitutions in both the Hindi and Roman scripts, including those suggested by marrish, and have reproduced it below.  The correct transliteration would be:

तुम्हारे प्यार की लौ तुम्हें हमेशा ख़ुश और महफ़ूज़ रखे।

तुम्हारे प्यार की ताक़त तुम दोनों को ख़तरे से सुरक्षित रखे।

तुम्हारे प्यार की रोशनी तुम्हारी मार्गदर्शक बनी रहे।

तुम्हारे प्यार का आनंद तुम दोनों को हमेशा ख़ुश रखे।

Tumhaare pyaar ki lau tumhe hamesha khush aur mehfooz rakhe
Tumhaare pyaar ki taakat tum dono ko khatre se surakshit rakhe
Tumhaare pyaar ki roshni tumhaari maarg-darshak bani rahe
Tumhaare pyaar ka aanand tum dono ko hamesha khush rakhe


Input from others about the grammar is welcome and whether it is acceptable to begin each sentence with _tumhaare pyaar_.

I hope you have a great time at the wedding!


----------



## Chhaatr

^ I would suggest a couple of minor corrections in the last two lines (roman)

tumhaare pyaar kii roshnii tumhaar*ii* margdarshak ban*ii* rahe
tumhaare pyaar k*a* aanand tum dunoN ko hameshaa khush rakhe


----------



## Wolverine9

^ Thanks for catching those.

EDIT: I did the single i and omitted the N on purpose.  I thought it would look strange for purposes outside this forum if she chose to reproduce the words in print for guests.  I figured she would be able to determine the correct pronunciation from the way it currently is.  But I can add those missing letters if the OP or others prefer.


----------



## insouciantguru

I have a slightly different version.

*Aap donoN ki prem-agni aapko nirantar sukhi or surakshit rakhe

Aapka prem-bal aapko hamesha haani se door rakhe

Aapki prem-roshni sada aap ki margdarshak banii rahe

Aapka prem-anand aapko hardam khush rakhe*

Inputs are welcome.


----------



## Wolverine9

The only problem with using formal or high register vocabulary is that many of the people attending the wedding, even the Hindi speaking ones, may not be too familiar with the meanings, especially if the couple and guests live outside of India.


----------



## insouciantguru

Wolverine9 said:


> The only problem with using high register vocabulary is that many of the guests, even the Hindi speaking ones, may not be too familiar with the meanings, especially if the couple and guests live outside of India.



Yes, I did think of that but then I thought it also lends a certain rhythmic quality and cadence to the poem. And the word "prem" isn't really a higher register is it? Dunno.


----------



## Wolverine9

Not prem, but nirantar, haani, sada, and bal might puzzle a few people.


----------



## insouciantguru

Wolverine9 said:


> Not prem, but nirantar, haani, sada, and bal might puzzle a few people.



Point taken. It may also impress them. . I agree with your points though.


----------



## Wolverine9

That's true.  They may think the OP knows better Hindi than them.


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> Not prem, but nirantar, haani, sada, and bal might puzzle a few people.


sadaa and bal are the least likely to puzzle anyone, IMHO.

xush rahe tuu sadaa, ye duaa hai merii

sadaa-bahaar (evergreen)

o saare jag ke rakhvaale
nirdhan ko dhan dene vaale
*bal*-vaanoN ko de de gyaan
Allah tero naam, Iishvar tero naam

(Sahir Ludhiyanvi)


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> ^ I would suggest a couple of minor corrections in the last two lines (roman)
> 
> tumhaare pyaar kii roshnii tumhaar*ii* margdarshak ban*ii* rahe
> tumhaare pyaar k*a* aanand tum dunoN ko hameshaa khush rakhe


If I am not mistaken, both "dono" and "donoN" are correct. You have added "ii" but left "ka" with a single "a"?


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> ^ Thanks for catching those.
> 
> EDIT: I did the single i and omitted the N on purpose.  I thought it would look strange for purposes outside this forum if she chose to reproduce the words in print for guests.  I figured she would be able to determine the correct pronunciation from the way it currently is.  But I can add those missing letters if the OP or others prefer.


I agree with this and it makes good sense.


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> ^ I think the OP just wanted confirmation whether the Devanagari part matches the Roman transliteration.


You are right about this but I don't suppose there would be any real problem if someone were to offer their take on it as you have done in # Post 4. I think a somewhat refined and a  more literary option for the once in a lifetime occasion is not such a bad idea, though I accept it should not lose its impact if the language is particularly difficult.  Besides, it had been four days and the OP had not heard a dicky bird!


----------



## marrish

sryan2013 said:


> I’m the maid of honor in an Indian wedding and I am giving the closing blessing in Hindi.  I’ve already had help with the literal (phoentic) translation, but *I would really like someone to physically translate the text so I can print the characters and frame it as a wedding gift.Below is what I need translated:
> **May the fires of your love keep you happy and secure;
> May the strength of your love keep you safe from all harm.
> May the light of your love guide your path together.
> May the joy of your love keep you happy forever.*(Phoentic translation - what I’ll be speaking)
> Tumhare pyaar ki garmi tumhe hamesha khush aur mehfuz rakhe
> Tumhare pyaar ki takat tum dono ko surakshit rakhe
> Tum dono ka pyaar tumhara margdarshak bana rahe
> Tumhara pyaar tum duno ko hamesha khush rakhe
> 
> *And here is what I want to confirm - is this right?*
> अपने प्यार की आग तुम खुश और सुरक्षित रख सकते हैं;
> अपने प्यार की ताकत आप सभी नुकसान से सुरक्षित रख सकते हैं।
> अपने प्यार गाइड के प्रकाश को एक साथ अपने पथ हो सकता है।
> अपने प्यार की खुशी तुम खुश हमेशा के लिए रख सकते हैं।
> 
> Thank you!​





Wolverine9 said:


> ^ I think the OP just wanted confirmation whether the Devanagari part matches the Roman transliteration.


I may be wrong since English is not my mother tongue, however ''to translate'' means _anuvaad karnaa_ in Hindi to me. Your mileage may vary.
If the OP asked if the transliteration matches the Hindi text, she can deduce the answer easily from my post.



Wolverine9 said:


> There are some discrepancies between the Hindi and Roman transliterations.  I've taken the liberty to make a few substitutions in both the Hindi and Roman scripts, including those suggested by marrish, and have reproduced it below.  The correct transliteration would be:
> 
> तुम्हारे प्यार की लौ तुम्हे हमेशा ख़ुश और महफ़ूज़ रखे।
> 
> तुम्हारे प्यार की ताकत तुम दोनों को ख़तरे से सुरक्षित रखे।
> 
> तुम्हारे प्यार की रोशनी तुम्हारा मार्गदर्शक बना रहे।
> 
> तुम्हारे प्यार का आनंद तुम दोनों को हमेशा ख़ुश रखे।
> 
> Tumhaare pyaar ki lau tumhe hamesha khush aur mehfooz rakhe
> Tumhaare pyaar ki taakat tum dono ko khatre se surakshit rakhe
> Tumhaare pyaar ki roshni tumhaari maargdarshak bani rahe
> Tumhaare pyaar ka aanand tum dono ko hamesha khush rakhe
> 
> 
> Input from others about the grammar is welcome and whether it is acceptable to begin each sentence with _tumhaare pyaar_.
> 
> I hope you have a great time at the wedding!


There are not only discrepancies between Hindi and the romanized version but it is a different text, to be honest. Not only different, but wrong and ungrammatical (I think it is Mr. Google's contribution).

In case the OP would go for framing your translation, written in the Hindi script, and provided you are interested, let me point out some minor imperfections_:

_तुम्हारे प्यार की लौ तुम्हे तुम्हें हमेशा ख़ुश और महफ़ूज़ रखे।

तुम्हारे प्यार की ताकत ताक़त तुम दोनों को ख़तरे से सुरक्षित रखे।

तुम्हारे प्यार की रोशनी तुम्हारा मार्गदर्शक बना बनी रहे।

तुम्हारे प्यार का आनंद तुम दोनों को हमेशा ख़ुश रखे।

There are also some other discrepanties between the two scripts. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> I agree with this and it makes good sense.


I don't agree, it was not only a case of missing N in the Roman text but also in Devanagari.


----------



## marrish

insouciantguru said:


> Yes, I did think of that but then I thought it also lends a certain rhythmic quality and cadence to the poem. And the word "prem" isn't really a higher register is it? Dunno.


I agree. Yes, it isn't a higher register word, _prem_.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> sadaa and bal are the least likely to puzzle anyone, IMHO.
> 
> xush rahe tuu sadaa, ye duaa hai merii
> 
> sadaa-bahaar (evergreen)
> 
> o saare jag ke rakhvaale
> nirdhan ko dhan dene vaale
> *bal*-vaanoN ko de de gyaan
> Allah tero naam, Iishvar tero naam
> 
> (Sahir Ludhiyanvi)


Agree. 

Not only _bal-vaan_, but even the common Urdu/Hindi expression which comes to mind at times ''_muNh ke *bal* gir gaye_''. I'm very surprised how it can be higher register or formal word. In Urdu at least, it is common.


----------



## Wolverine9

Thanks for the corrections!  I also changed tumhaaraa to tumhaarii in line 3 of the Devanagari version.  Do you see any other transliteration errors?


----------



## Wolverine9

marrish said:


> Agree.
> 
> Not only _bal-vaan_, but even the common Urdu/Hindi expression which comes to mind at times ''_muNh ke *bal* paR gaye_''. I'm very surprised how it can be higher register or formal word. In Urdu at least, it is common.



I said that it _might _puzzle a few people, not that it certainly will.  _taaqat _is probably more common than _bal _in both spoken Hindi and Urdu and thus more likely to be familiar to those speakers who grew up outside of India or Pakistan, which may be the case with the wedding situation described by OP.


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> Thanks for the corrections!  I also changed tumhaaraa to tumhaarii in line 3 of the Devanagari version.  Do you see any other transliteration errors?


You are welcome. तुम्हारा should be left तुम्हारा, tumhaar*aa*. I left the issue of raushanii vs. roshanii, perhaps roshanii is more current in Hindi. Of course you have transliterated the text not as we do it here but perhaps mehfooz should be maihfooz as the ''e'' in your version can be confused with other ''e''s in the text (e.g. tumhaar*e*) which would result in wrong pronunciation.

We could think of providing a pronunciation guide for an English speaking person, like in _khush_ which you typed in Hindi with the subscript dot, so ''kh'' here should be pronounced as ''ch'' in ''loch''. What about writting maarg-darshak instead of _maargdarshak_, long and possibly difficult to read out for someone who doesn't know Hindi.

Perhaps a good idea would be to divide the words into syllables?


----------



## Wolverine9

chhaatr suggested it should be _tumhaarii _instead.  

EDIT: I don't think it's necessary to stress the pronunciation difference of kh vs. x (or q vs. k) for the purpose that the OP is inquiring about.  I don't know how familiar she is with Hindi but it could make things more complex and confusing.


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> I said that it _might _puzzle a few people, not that it certainly will.  _taaqat _is probably more common than _bal _in both spoken Hindi and Urdu and thus more likely to be familiar to those speakers who grew up outside of India or Pakistan, which may be the case with the wedding situation described by OP.


Oh, yes. I just added some information to the thread, not that I was referring to your post in particular, W9. 

[side note: nothing in the discussions hints at any reference to Pakistan]


----------



## Wolverine9

Yes, I know, but I felt my statement was relevant for both countries since both encompass the linguistic scope of Hindi and Urdu.


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> chhaatr suggested it should be _tumhaarii _instead.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think it's necessary to stress the pronunciation difference of kh vs. x (or q vs. k) for the purpose that the OP is inquiring about.  I don't know how familiar she is with Hindi but it could make things more complex and confusing.


Oops, then it seems we have different opinions. I hope Chhaatr or someone else can compare the two versions for mine and everyone else's benefit.


----------

